# keeper sheepies caught



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Went to Sykes after work with the remainder shrimp that I have kept alive with a fish tank pump. Missed 5 or 6 and caught a fat 15 inch sheepshead. Shout-out to Bud and Wayne who are two awesome fisherman. If you want a custom rod from Bud he makes awesome rods at affordable prices. Sheepshead are starting to move out from Sykes little by little but you might get lucky to get a nice 4 to 5 pounder or bigger.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey its wayne, hope those sheepies were good. Bud and I were gonna go out today but winds are a little bit to strong for us to want to paddle out at 3mile. You going out today?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Not today. Hope you guys catch some bull reds


----------

